# 5 in a Roomette



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

Before you jump ALL OVER this topic, let me add that 3 are small children. We really want the room just to contain a toddler. The last flight we took (to Hawaii) the kids actually preferred to sleep on the floor! of the airplane in front of their seats b/c it was more comfortable than trying to sleep sitting up. Since we've booked coach, we would be sleeping in much more cramped accommodations (a seat) than could be imagined in a semi-private room right?

Of course, we couldn't book the reservation this way b/c a roomette is for 2 but they did tell us that we could try for an upgrade while on board.

OTHER THAN how small the rooms are, is there any reason that this would not work for a 'family room' are and possibly a place for some to sleep?

I've ridden the train many many many times but never got a sleeper before. I just can't imagine trying to change a diaper in those little coach bathrooms or worse, in the seat. <_<

And before it's mentioned, no we do not have the money for two rooms even if we upgraded after we had made a few stops. (Williams, AZ to Ft. Madison, IA - SW Chief)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 10, 2010)

Not going to work in a roomette. You could get 2 adults and 3 small children in a family bedroom, but that would be the only thing that would work.


----------



## Cascadia (Feb 10, 2010)

You mentioned changing diapers in "those little coach bathrooms", isn't there always a giant handicapped bathroom? Find that one, those are huge.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2010)

A roomette only had 2 seats during the day, and after the beds are set up for the night, those 2 seats become the bottom berth. The upper berth is lowered from the ceiling, but there is no additional floor space.

As LTR mentioned, this could only be done in a Family Bedroom. You will have a long couch *PLUS* 2 more seats during the day, and 2 berths ~6 feet long *PLUS* 2 more ~4 feet long at night!


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

There ARE no family rooms available, that's part of the trouble. The other part being we couldn't afford it. With all that stuff, the airline (with our discount credits b/c they ruined our luggage) would be a lot cheaper and we really wanted to share the 'rail experience' with the kids.

As I said before, comfort is NOT the goal. Obviously, if you've ever slept in coach (and I'm sure most of us have) it is anything but comfortable, especially if you are accustomed to lying down. 

Seating isn't the issue b/c as I said, we would want to use it as a family room and for some to sleep. We could sit in the observation car, the cafe, etc etc. Not to mention that we would have purchased coach seats, so I don't see how sitting is going to be the coup de grace.

I know it wouldn't be comfy like a hotel - I'm just curious about your opinions as to why it wouldn't work.


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 10, 2010)

An Amtrak Bedroom is about twice the size of the Roomette and it will fit two adults and one child. A roomette can only fit two adults and maybe if the children are small enough one adult and two children under 33" IF they sleep toe to toe and iF Amtrak would even allow such a thing. Quite frankly you need either a family bedroom or a bedroom suite . Amtrak rules would not allow for a family of 5 in a roomette nor would the fit even be close. Visualize a closet with an upper and lower bunk and a door that you would need to open to get ou tof bed-thats a roomette.


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> The last flight we took (to Hawaii) the kids actually preferred to sleep on the floor!


I just got to mention, there is really no floor. So, forget that. 

However....

I only travel with my one kid, and yea, we get a roomette for overnight and LD train travel.

Let me say that you could lower the top buck, and put all three kids up there. Yea, it is a bit smaller than a twin size bed, but only you could judge if your three kids would sit for hours confined to such a space. In the two chairs under the top bunk, you and your wife could sit. At least for me, there is more than enough head room even with the top bunk down, to sit in those chairs. However, if you are a professional basketball player, you might find differently.

Now, I doubt Amtrak would allow a family of 5 to be packed in there, officially, but IMHO, you might be able to pull it off.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

Tony said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > The last flight we took (to Hawaii) the kids actually preferred to sleep on the floor!
> ...


That is EXACTLY what I wondering - thank you so much!!! My girls have always slept together in a single bed at home (b/c neither wants to sleep in the top bunk) :huh: so they are quite used to this arrangement. Our toddler sleeps wherever he wants 

I'm sure Amtrak wouldn't recommend this arrangement but I doubt there would be many times that we'd all be in there together anyway.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 10, 2010)

If possible, check the availability of the family bedroom the day before or after. If your plans are a little flexible, the family room is your best bet. If not, ask to be put on a waiting list for the family room. Don't forget to offset the price of the family bedroom with the included meals - for everyone. That may make the cost a little easier to swallow.

If coach is where you do end up, when you board, ask for seats at the very front of the car. Much more leg room (or sleeping space for the kids).


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

BeckysBarn said:


> If possible, check the availability of the family bedroom the day before or after. If your plans are a little flexible, the family room is your best bet. If not, ask to be put on a waiting list for the family room. Don't forget to offset the price of the family bedroom with the included meals - for everyone. That may make the cost a little easier to swallow.
> *If coach is where you do end up, when you board, ask for seats at the very front of the car. Much more leg room (or sleeping space for the kids).*


This is an excellent suggestion - thanks for the tips!


----------



## had8ley (Feb 10, 2010)

This would be comparable to the phone booth stuffing of the '60's and '70's fraternities. I wouldn't recommend this to Superman and four of his closest buddies. I guess the question I would have is "What happens when the kids get fussy?" There's no where to put them! We had eight people in an accessible room on a Viewliner and it was well cramped with everyone standing and this is the biggest room in the Viewliners. My answer;Forget about it and try for the family room~ both you and the kids will get off the train with your sanity intact!!!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 10, 2010)

When you upgrade on board the conductor who process is it is going to tell you that it can't be done with the 5 of you plain and simple.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> Seating isn't the issue b/c as I said, we would want to use it as a family room and for some to sleep. We could sit in the observation car, the cafe, etc etc. *Not to mention that we would have purchased coach seats*, so I don't see how sitting is going to be the coup de grace.


I'm confused! :huh:

Are you wanting to get coach seats for everyone, sleeper for everyone or a sleeper *AND* coach seats? :huh:


If just coach seats, you don't get a sleeper

If just a sleeper, you dont also get coach seats

If both, the Diner is between coach and the sleeeper, and those not reserved in the sleeper can not go past the Diner


----------



## had8ley (Feb 10, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> When you upgrade on board the conductor who process is it is going to tell you that it can't be done with the 5 of you plain and simple.


Long train;

I got away with this more than once but each time I was firmly told that only the allotted number of meals that was designated for the room size was all that would be allowed in the diner. He even brought me to the diner and told the LSA of the situation. I have even bought 4 tickets for the H room before boarding; the manual calls for three pax and meals.


----------



## coachseats (Feb 10, 2010)

I fully understand your desire for some privacy and comfort at a reasonable cost for your family. With that in mind please complete the following exercise (I'm totally serious) and you will get an idea of why the roomette is not appropriate for more than two people. I'm not trying to be snarky, just trying to show why this wouldn't work out so well even if Amtrak would let you do it. (They won't)

1. The Amtrak website states that a roomette is 3 feet 6 inches wide by 6 feet 6 inches long.

2. Use masking tape to mark out this distance on your living room floor.

3. Get all five of your family members inside the masking tape and stay for one hour.

4. See how that goes and then imagine being in there for however long your trip is.


----------



## surfgeek (Feb 10, 2010)

As an alternate excercise, try this:

Before my first sleeper trip (CS, San Jose-Portland) I checked those dimensions, and then measured my desk at work.

A Superliner roomette's footprint was only ever-so-slightly larger than my desk. Um. Yes, cozy for two, squashed for more-than-two!


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > Seating isn't the issue b/c as I said, we would want to use it as a family room and for some to sleep. We could sit in the observation car, the cafe, etc etc. *Not to mention that we would have purchased coach seats*, so I don't see how sitting is going to be the coup de grace.
> ...


We would only be able to "upgrade" 2 to the sleeper so 3 would still have coach seats, kwim?

Also, I was under the impression that you can have whomever you want in your room so I don't think they'd body block my kids or spouse from being there at any time.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

coachseats said:


> I fully understand your desire for some privacy and comfort at a reasonable cost for your family. With that in mind please complete the following exercise (I'm totally serious) and you will get an idea of why the roomette is not appropriate for more than two people. I'm not trying to be snarky, just trying to show why this wouldn't work out so well even if Amtrak would let you do it. (They won't)
> 1. The Amtrak website states that a roomette is 3 feet 6 inches wide by 6 feet 6 inches long.
> 
> 2. Use masking tape to mark out this distance on your living room floor.
> ...


As I said, we are not planning to ride the entire way in the roomette at the same time. I've said it several times. Not to be snarky.


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2010)

coachseats said:


> I fully understand your desire for some privacy and comfort at a reasonable cost for your family. With that in mind please complete the following exercise (I'm totally serious) and you will get an idea of why the roomette is not appropriate for more than two people. I'm not trying to be snarky, just trying to show why this wouldn't work out so well even if Amtrak would let you do it. (They won't)
> 1. The Amtrak website states that a roomette is 3 feet 6 inches wide by 6 feet 6 inches long.
> 
> 2. Use masking tape to mark out this distance on your living room floor.
> ...


That's a bit bigger than a bunk bed.

It has been a few years (decades?), but I remember having 4 friends come over, and the 5 of us could sit comfortably on a bunk bed and BS for hours.

It is bigger than a phone booth (but I guess there aren't many of us who still remember those).

Come to think of it, how big is a VW Bug inside? I think we had 5 in there, for a trip once.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> I was under the impression that you can have whomever you want in your room so I don't think they'd body block my kids or spouse from being there at any time.


No, they may not body block you, but the dining car staff may question who is entering the sleeper - especially someone who enters from coach. (That is one reason they put the Diner between coach and the sleepers.)


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression that you can have whomever you want in your room so I don't think they'd body block my kids or spouse from being there at any time.
> ...


Yeah, I think that is right - I intended to talk to them about it just so they wouldn't think we were trying to pull something over on them. Like a PP said, just to make sure they know who is gonna be where and when.


----------



## MikeM (Feb 10, 2010)

I noted this earlier in the "three to a room" question earlier today, once I booked my wife, her sister, and three kids in a family bedroom, and I still hear about it. Were I to have done this with an economy sleeper, I'd have been neutered. I think you might be able to pull it off with two economy sleepers making two kids share one bunk, but five in the room would be like ten pounds of an organic byproduct in a five pound bag...


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

MikeM said:


> I noted this earlier in the "three to a room" question earlier today, once I booked my wife, her sister, and three kids in a family bedroom, and I still hear about it. Were I to have done this with an economy sleeper, I'd have been neutered. I think you might be able to pull it off with two economy sleepers making two kids share one bunk, but five in the room would be like ten pounds of an organic byproduct in a five pound bag...


LOL - I read your story in that thread :lol: We aren't looking for comfort and since in this scenario, I'm the wife, it would fly with me! I know it won't be great for me and as a parent, I'm used to that. I was just concerned in making a decision based on something I hadn't experienced firsthand. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 10, 2010)

A roomette is approximately the size to two standard telephone booths. I'm not talking about comfort here. I'm talking about room to breathe. You won't have it. My girlfriend (who is tiny) and I (admittedly large) fit in a Roomette, but we usually feel a tad cramped. Which is fine- we don't use it during the day.

I'd recommend two roomettes for that. I think Amtrak might be willing to allow that. But five people? Ever seen the crowding scene in "A Night At The Opera"? Or what a VW Bug looks like when the college students are going broke for records? Because this is about what you are proposing.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 10, 2010)

I sure wouldn't want to be the roomette across the aisle from that crowd!


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I need to edit my original post b/c many of you are not realizing that we are not all going to be in the room at the same time as we ride along. They will only upgrade TWO of the FIVE passengers, thereby leaving at least a couple back in coach at any given time.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 10, 2010)

Offically, that kind of rotation ist verboten.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 10, 2010)

With all due respect!!! I think you should heed the advice that has been given!

RF


----------



## CNW (Feb 10, 2010)

First it was 3 in a roomette and now 5! It won't work, but as my dad used to say when I proposed something ridiculous, "go ahead and try it, and let me know how you make out"! It reminds me of a friend who owned a U Store It facility and found a family of 8 living and cooking in their storage unit. When he informed them this was not allowed they said in all sincerity, "but we don't mind at all, we're very comfortable"! It really isn't whether you are willing to suffer or not it is about Amtrak guidelines. If this were allowed some folks would, no doubt, pack a roomette like a sardine can and take turns sleeping, showering or whatever, anything to keep from the discomforts of riding coach!


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 10, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> I think I need to edit my original post b/c many of you are not realizing that we are not all going to be in the room at the same time as we ride along. They will only upgrade TWO of the FIVE passengers, thereby leaving at least a couple back in coach at any given time.


Have you run the numbers for either family bedroom or 2 roomettes? With meals included, you may find that it is in your budget. I know others have their formulas, but this is what I would guess per day:

Adults - $50 x 2 = $100

Kids - $30 x 3 = $90

Total value of meals per day = $190

Of course, this all may be moot if you try for the on board upgrade.


----------



## ceblack (Feb 10, 2010)

It is certainly nice to have some private space when travelling with a toddler. Reclining one of the seats in a roomette makes a great changing table or spot for a toddler to nap.

If you can't afford the increased fare for a family room or second roomette, I'd recommend flying this trip (I know... sacrilege!) and saving for a future train trip when you can get a family room at low bucket.

Otherwise, try the one roomette plan (buy it now if at low bucket... there are no guarantees with onboard upgrades). Just be prepared to potentially have mommy and toddler enjoying the roomette while daddy and the girls are stuck in coach. You would certainly still be able to hang out in the lounge and get meal reservations together, but whether or not the coach crowd could "hang out" in the roomette would be dependent upon the mood/whims of the onboard crew. Good luck whichever route you take... hope your trip is enjoyable.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 10, 2010)

What I think I would do is call Amtrak, ask them if it's okay to book a roomette, but ASK if it would be okay to rotate the kids in & out of the roomette. I think they will say no, but you may be able to book you, or your spouse & the toddler in the roomette, & the other children in coach. I would then have you parents rotate in & out of the roomette, maybe with one of the kids from coach. I would not leave the other children unattended in coach. Remember when you book the roomette, you no longer have a coach seat. You could check with the Conductor or Sleeping Car Attendant about it. The roomette is going to be a tight squeeze, even with just the toddler at night. During the day, they could possibly play in upper bunk, but they will probably get tired of that fairly quick. There's no window up there in a Superliner. You could set up the bed on the lower, but then you would be facing away from the window. I think you would have better results on this with a bedroom if they will let you book it with all of you in there. At least it has the six foot couch & a chair. Hope you enjoy your trip! Maybe you will luck out and be able to do a onboard upgrade to a family room for cheap!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 10, 2010)

As a person who doesn't have kids, everything about this thread has me thinking, "I feel sorry for the people that are going to be beside this circus!" :huh: Shuttling kids in and out, small kids, fussy kids, a kid who doesn't want to go back to coach, one who needs his/her diapers changed, formula bottle rolling out in the hallway..........geesh........this doesn't sound like a "See America at Sea Level" but more like a family carnival. :blink:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Aloha

I am no expert on Amtrak ticketing, but here is my thoughts on what you should do.

Call Amtrak at 800 USA rail and ask for an agent, supervisor. reserve a roomette and 3 coach seats.

Then 1 adult can sit with the children in coach and 1 adult can sit /stay with a child in the roomette.

I would expect there would be no issues with trading off.

The best I would expect is 2 adult meals to be included with the roomette, and you would purchase meals for 3 at the child rates

Hope this works for you.


----------



## gswager (Feb 10, 2010)

The bed is about 2 feet wide which is narrower than the twin size bed! It's the width of your sleeping bag on your camping trip. Even in night time configuration, it may not work for family of 5! Other choice to meet within your budget is having 2 or 3 people in a roomette and rest of them will stay in coach. Sacrifice is free meals for coach passengers, but you can bring your own food with you!


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 10, 2010)

Nevermind... 

I'm too new here to start being inflammatory.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 10, 2010)

CNW said:


> First it was 3 in a roomette and now 5! It won't work, but as my dad used to say when I proposed something ridiculous, "go ahead and try it, and let me know how you make out"! It reminds me of a friend who owned a U Store It facility and found a family of 8 living and cooking in their storage unit. When he informed them this was not allowed they said in all sincerity, "but we don't mind at all, we're very comfortable"! It really isn't whether you are willing to suffer or not it is about Amtrak guidelines. If this were allowed some folks would, no doubt, pack a roomette like a sardine can and take turns sleeping, showering or whatever, anything to keep from the discomforts of riding coach!


It isn't so much about discomfort of US - it's about the discomforts of being a parent in public. As you have already seen by some others, childless people think having a family means living like circus freaks. Whereas, it's actually very difficult to have a "well-behaved" toddler as one does not truly exist in nature. Those who have no family and scoff at others have simply forgotten that they themselves were once ill-behaved toddlers who soiled their pants and needed mommy to change them. 

As I said, we are prepared for discomfort b/c we are used to putting childrens' needs ahead of our own (I'd much rather be on a bender in Mexico) this is for the comfort of the children and therefore, other passengers including and especially fellow coach passengers.



BeckysBarn said:


> Have you run the numbers for either family bedroom or 2 roomettes? With meals included, you may find that it is in your budget. I know others have their formulas, but this is what I would guess per day:
> Adults - $50 x 2 = $100
> 
> Kids - $30 x 3 = $90
> ...


This is a good bit of info and I am going to try like the dickens to get a "suitable" upgrade onboard - I'm just preparing for the worst and hoping for the best. Thanks for sharing your formula! (the lower buckets are all sold out for all rooms)



ceblack said:


> It is certainly nice to have some private space when travelling with a toddler. Reclining one of the seats in a roomette makes a great changing table or spot for a toddler to nap.
> If you can't afford the increased fare for a family room or second roomette, I'd recommend flying this trip (I know... sacrilege!) and saving for a future train trip when you can get a family room at low bucket.
> 
> Otherwise, try the one roomette plan (buy it now if at low bucket... there are no guarantees with onboard upgrades). *Just be prepared to potentially have mommy and toddler enjoying the roomette while daddy and the girls are stuck in coach.* You would certainly still be able to hang out in the lounge and get meal reservations together, but whether or not the coach crowd could "hang out" in the roomette would be dependent upon the mood/whims of the onboard crew. Good luck whichever route you take... hope your trip is enjoyable.


That is the scenario I imagined totally (and I am still seriously considering flight especially with the majority of responses here - it reminds me of why I hate traveling) Thank you for your thoughtful response! 



sunchaser said:


> What I think I would do is call Amtrak, ask them if it's okay to book a roomette, but ASK if it would be okay to rotate the kids in & out of the roomette. I think they will say no, but you may be able to book you, or your spouse & the toddler in the roomette, & the other children in coach. I would then have you parents rotate in & out of the roomette, maybe with one of the kids from coach. I would not leave the other children unattended in coach. Remember when you book the roomette, you no longer have a coach seat. You could check with the Conductor or Sleeping Car Attendant about it. The roomette is going to be a tight squeeze, even with just the toddler at night. During the day, they could possibly play in upper bunk, but they will probably get tired of that fairly quick. There's no window up there in a Superliner. You could set up the bed on the lower, but then you would be facing away from the window. I think you would have better results on this with a bedroom if they will let you book it with all of you in there. At least it has the six foot couch & a chair. Hope you enjoy your trip! *Maybe you will luck out and be able to do a onboard upgrade to a family room for cheap!*


I totally hope this happens but I am not optimistic about the availability (or the cost).



GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> I am no expert on Amtrak ticketing, but here is my thoughts on what you should do.
> 
> Call Amtrak at 800 USA rail and ask for an agent, supervisor. reserve a roomette and 3 coach seats.
> ...





gswager said:


> The bed is about 2 feet wide which is narrower than the twin size bed! It's the width of your sleeping bag on your camping trip. Even in night time configuration, it may not work for family of 5! Other choice to meet within your budget is having 2 or 3 people in a roomette and rest of them will stay in coach. Sacrifice is free meals for coach passengers, but you can bring your own food with you!


Yeah, I was thinking of packing most of the kids' meals and then taking our meals in the dining car (since we eat more than they do) and then getting a meal or two (if available) in the dining car, I thought they'd get a kick out of that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 10, 2010)

And there ya go...

It's all about _*their*_ wants and needs and no one else's. 

I'm especially glad now that I bit my tongue before.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2010)

Depending on how big the kids are, you might be able to do this: buy a roomette and three coach seats (five tickets). At night, put the two smallest kids in the upper berth and one of the adults in the lower berth; if that is too crowded for the kids, have them try the lower berth, it's a little bigger. The other adult can stay in coach with the third child, who can lay across two seats or on the floor.

Only two persons will get free meals and you will have to pay for meals for the other three. Obviously, those three should be the kids, who will presumably eat less expensively than adults. If you talk to the conductor and the attendant and make sure they understand and agree that you're not trying to 'work' the system, you might be able to do it.

As a final comment on the size of a roomette, when the seats are turned into the lower bed, there's barely enough floor to stand on with the door closed. Certainly there's no floor space to lie down and that includes under the lower berth -- its only six or nine inches off of the floor. And because the ceiling curves, there isn't much headroom in the upper berth.

Jeremy


----------



## TVRM610 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not going to tell you that it won't work, I think that with flexible "rotation schedules" and some creative thinking it in theory COULD work. However, please be aware that at any time a Sleeper Attendant, or Conductor (Conductors change shifts every 8 hours or so approx.... each Conductor has final authority on board the train) can insist that only passengers with an assigned or upgraded ticket are allowed access into the sleeper.

What I'm telling you is this.. be prepared for Amtrak crew to stick to the rules (which is what they are supposed to do). If you happen to get a crew that is patient and works with you, please be thankful and realize they are doing you a huge favor... they would be completely in the right if they said no.


----------



## jim55 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sorry, but your intentions are not "honorable". To request this type of treatment based on "your word" does not hack it. When you get your tickets, you will feel some justification for more than authorised, and some weak ------------ conductor may allow it. But if i"m next door. the complaint will be filed. Your kids will be running up/down the Isle and from what I've seen in the past, you won't be quiet. Do us a favor and take the Greyhound. Your request seems to want more than you are willing to pay for. Jim


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> Those who have no family and scoff at others have simply forgotten that they themselves were once ill-behaved toddlers who soiled their pants and needed mommy to change them.


What do you mean "were once"? :huh: I'm 49 and that still describes me! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 11, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > Those who have no family and scoff at others have simply forgotten that they themselves were once ill-behaved toddlers who soiled their pants and needed mommy to change them.
> ...


Is that you Senator Vitter?

 :lol:


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Feb 11, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> Before you jump ALL OVER this topic, let me add that 3 are small children. . .


This is the stupidest idea I've heard in a long time. :blink:

Not only won't it work, but you obviously have no respect or consideration for other passengers, both in coach _and_ in the sleeping car, who would be forced to put up with your shenanigans. :angry:

I hope there are no Amtrak employees stupid enough to acquiesce.

Hey, maybe you can sneak a Showtime rotisserie oven in as well and cook all your meals in there.

Sheesh.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> And there ya go...
> It's all about _*their*_ wants and needs and no one else's.
> 
> I'm especially glad now that I bit my tongue before.


Actually, what I said was - keeping small children contained IS for others. And they (the children) and other people's (fellow passengers) opinions matter more to me than your opinions about parenting do. You should be so lucky that I take my job seriously.



Jeremy said:


> Depending on how big the kids are, you might be able to do this: buy a roomette and three coach seats (five tickets). At night, put the two smallest kids in the upper berth and one of the adults in the lower berth; if that is too crowded for the kids, have them try the lower berth, it's a little bigger. The other adult can stay in coach with the third child, who can lay across two seats or on the floor.
> Only two persons will get free meals and you will have to pay for meals for the other three. Obviously, those three should be the kids, who will presumably eat less expensively than adults. If you talk to the conductor and the attendant and make sure they understand and agree that you're not trying to 'work' the system, you might be able to do it.
> 
> As a final comment on the size of a roomette, when the seats are turned into the lower bed, there's barely enough floor to stand on with the door closed. Certainly there's no floor space to lie down and that includes under the lower berth -- its only six or nine inches off of the floor. And because the ceiling curves, there isn't much headroom in the upper berth.
> ...


Excellent tips, thank you. This was my plan exactly (if we decide on Amtrak).



TVRM610 said:


> I'm not going to tell you that it won't work, I think that with flexible "rotation schedules" and some creative thinking it in theory COULD work. However, please be aware that at any time a Sleeper Attendant, or Conductor (Conductors change shifts every 8 hours or so approx.... each Conductor has final authority on board the train) can insist that only passengers with an assigned or upgraded ticket are allowed access into the sleeper.
> What I'm telling you is this.. be prepared for Amtrak crew to stick to the rules (which is what they are supposed to do). If you happen to get a crew that is patient and works with you, please be thankful and realize they are doing you a huge favor... they would be completely in the right if they said no.


I am totally prepared for this and I agree!



jim55 said:


> I'm sorry, but your intentions are not "honorable". To request this type of treatment based on "your word" does not hack it. When you get your tickets, you will feel some justification for more than authorised, and some weak ------------ conductor may allow it. But if i"m next door. the complaint will be filed. Your kids will be running up/down the Isle and from what I've seen in the past, you won't be quiet. Do us a favor and take the Greyhound. Your request seems to want more than you are willing to pay for. Jim


Jim, I'm not sure what made you think I was trying to be "honorable" by keeping my toddler contained - I was simply replying to someone who suggested we were trying to avoid the "discomforts" of coach. And, since you took it upon yourself to presume, let me assure you my other two children are 10 and 8 and while very small for their age, they aren't running screaming toddlers. Also, if I'm paying for a sleeper, I'm not going to be getting (or expecting) more than authorized. Furthermore, if I upgrade my ticket and my husband's ticket and it includes our LAP child, guess where he will rightfully be? Complain all you want, they aren't going to do anything about a baby crying b/c you can't hear your scanner or enjoy your complimentary juice.

"From what I've seen in the past you won't be quiet" - ??? The past what? You mean in a thread that I started? Yeah, being quiet would be kind of counterproductive there. Your tone is insulting and so are your words. I clearly posted the other option would flying, so your obvious intentionally hateful remarks, especially with the Greyhound comment shows what kind of person *you* are.

Thank you to all the others who took the time to answer thoughtfully and honestly - your input is appreciated!


----------



## haolerider (Feb 11, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> Cristobal said:
> 
> 
> > And there ya go...
> ...


I think further discuss of this is probably going to become repetitive; however if you are concerned about the well being of the coach passengers, please also consider the well being of the sleeping car passengers. I have traveled in coach and sleeper on most long distance trains in the system and can tell you that sleeping car passengers are aware of people who do not belong in their cars and are sensitive to it. You and your family may be the most polite and sincere people in the world, but if I were in a sleeper and there was a rotation of people in and out of a sleeper, I would be concerned and feel as though the privacy that I paid for was being violated. I had an experience with a family that had 5 people in a roomette for a short duration trip and it was a disaster. The children could not be expected to be quiet in that room and there was not an inch of unused space. If someone had to go to the bathroom, the entire family spilled out into the hallway and caused quite a commotion. Consider other alternate means of transportation or take the suggestions of many of the forum members and purchase a larger room or two roomettes, but don't try this kind of a plan.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > Before you jump ALL OVER this topic, let me add that 3 are small children. . .
> ...


What "shenanigans" would that be? Because one parent, a child and a toddler would be in a room together? I never said all 5 would be in at the same time, you just assumed that. And I'm not sure where you get your "Showtime rotisserie" from as we don't shop at Wal-Mart. If and I mean IF we switch people in the sleeping car on occasion, what business would it be of yours? It wouldn't change the fact that the baby is gonna be in there the whole time (when not in the observation car or dining car etc) so it isn't going to be anything that concerns anyone else so what is with your hostility and latent insults? Do you really have THAT much pent-up aggression?

Bottom line, because it doesn't seem like you are a man of reading details - TWO people and a lap baby are going to be in the sleeper - TWO other people or three if the girls stay together will be in coach. This would be exactly what was paid for. If all 4 want to try to sleep like sardines - that's up to us to decide I guess but REGARDLESS, there will be people in coach and we would have paid for both.

Your post shows your character.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

haolerider said:


> I think further discuss of this is probably going to become repetitive; however if you are concerned about the well being of the coach passengers, please also consider the well being of the sleeping car passengers. I have traveled in coach and sleeper on most long distance trains in the system and can tell you that sleeping car passengers are aware of people who do not belong in their cars and are sensitive to it. You and your family may be the most polite and sincere people in the world, but if I were in a sleeper and there was a rotation of people in and out of a sleeper, I would be concerned and feel as though the privacy that I paid for was being violated. I had an experience with a family that had 5 people in a roomette for a short duration trip and it was a disaster. The children could not be expected to be quiet in that room and there was not an inch of unused space. If someone had to go to the bathroom, the entire family spilled out into the hallway and caused quite a commotion. Consider other alternate means of transportation or take the suggestions of many of the forum members and purchase a larger room or two roomettes, but don't try this kind of a plan.


Thank you for your thoughtful answer. I'm curious b/c of a few of the other comments (above) that people with infants/toddlers are not allowed in sleeping cars? Or shouldn't even try it? That is alarming to me. There are at least three posts in this thread that basically bash people with young children on the train and say nothing else meaningful. IF we were lucky enough to get 2 roomettes or 1 family room, we are still going to be FIVE people, one of them crying on occasion and we will all still spill into the hallway to go eat, go to the bathroom and take showers, we would be coming and going just as much so I am curious now as to what the difference is? There isn't one.

I'm sure 5 in a roomette would be a disaster - so, evidently is 5 in two. We would not all be riding together in the same place at the same time even if we DID have 2 rooms or a family room. This was mentioned.

And just to reiterate, the family room(s) are not available for this trip as confirmed again by an agent this morning. The roomettes are at a higher bucket right now and that's why we considered upgrading onboard.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 11, 2010)

I totally understand your situation. Last spring just prior to our first train trip, we had to take a flight for a funeral.

The return flight was difficult.

There was a couple with a toddler who alternated between sleeping & crying through the flight.

At first I was frustrated that the child seemed to not stop crying-they kept shoving food in his mouth every time he cried.

It then dawned on me they really can't go anywhere to quiet him.

I was sitting a few rows back, so I tried to catch his eye & distract him with peek a boo. That helped for a while.

The flight was only 1 1/2 hours. As much as I love kids, it was hard for me to hear him crying so much. (We have kids & grandkids)

It confirmed to me that we really wanted to try the train-at least on a train, we or the toddler would be able to move about, which will help a lot.

There's no ban of toddlers or children in the sleepers.

I think that some here that the possiblity of a constantly crying child concerns them.

I think there's always that chance, but most of the time, I would think the train will have a calming effect on a toddler because it sways gently like a rocker.

You can always close the door on the roomette, too.

If you choose to stay with coach, you may want to think about getting seats on the lower level. It's a smaller area, & bit more private. We saw families downstairs in coach putting the chairs in the recline position, putting sheets & blankets just like a bed. They looked like they were having fun!

You can call Amtrak back and see if they will put you on a waiting list for the family bedroom. If any room is canceled, it goes back into the system at the lowest price.


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 11, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> . Those who have no family and scoff at others have simply forgotten that they themselves were once ill-behaved toddlers who soiled their pants and needed mommy to change them.



sorry I may have pooped and peed my pants, however my mother raised me not to be ill-behaved. when I miss behaved I got spanked, actually pretty sure I got my a$$ kicked. I was never allowed to act out, misbehave, be a spoiled brat in public; ever. More parents need to do this rather than smiled 'aren't they cute and kids will be kids'

Traveling with your kid is not a right, you're lucky you can do it. So if you are going to do it please do it with respect and parent your child. Allowing them to be ill-behaved and saying kids will be kids....or even worse 'wait to you have your own'

Which is such a cowardly and disgusting copout. Rude too

Parent them and make sure they behave, or if not drive. The world does not revolve around you and your kids.

and if this sound [email protected] blame the pain meds, I just had a tumor removed.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> I totally understand your situation. Last spring just prior to our first train trip, we had to take a flight for a funeral. The return flight was difficult.
> 
> There was a couple with a toddler who alternated between sleeping & crying through the flight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well-thought out suggestions - you are so right! It is embarrassing and nerve-wracking to have a fussing or active child in public just b/c of people the the ones below.  I thought train travel would be preferable to air simply for the reasons you provided. Thank you again for your response.



mercedeslove said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > . Those who have no family and scoff at others have simply forgotten that they themselves were once ill-behaved toddlers who soiled their pants and needed mommy to change them.
> ...


Was it a brain tumor? :huh:

Just kidding. :lol:

I am not going to beat a 16 month old child for crying. Actually, it's against the law. I never said they were "spoiled brats" - I said they were kids and if you had any, you'd realize that they aren't adults and therein lies the problem. And I think we have just as much right as you to travel. I said the room would be nice to contain a toddler and a private are for changing/napping. Nowhere in there did I display permissive parenting or spoiled brats.

I am not the one displaying rude manners here.


----------



## daveyb99 (Feb 11, 2010)

Why do people think they have some sort of providence to cheat the system.

Airlines would NEVER stand for a rotation into and out of First Class like this. Why should AMTRAK.

Pay for TWO ROOMS, or sit in coach.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 11, 2010)

With respect, I think we all need to lighten up a little.

All she is asking is the best way to ride the train, for the least amount, and with the comfort of her family & others in mind.

I think most of us would agree with her on this.

Don't we all want to get the best value for what we spend & not have it be a hassle?

I really think coach would work out best keeping in mind the cost factor, with a possibility of upgrade to a family bedroom if reasonably priced.

If you book the roomette, ask to be placed on a waiting list for the family bedroom, it might work for you.

The privacy/diaper changing issue can be done in the downstairs ladies bathroom, which is larger. (If your coach has one, it's labeled ladies lounge)

If your toddler does get fussy, there are plenty of visual distractions that may help.

I think though, the chances are low that it would be an issue at all.

As I mentioned before, the flight with a toddler was tough. I can't imagine how the adults with him could handle it, they seemed pretty frustrated too.


----------



## Idon'tFly (Feb 11, 2010)

mercedeslove said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > . Those who have no family and scoff at others have simply forgotten that they themselves were once ill-behaved toddlers who soiled their pants and needed mommy to change them.
> ...



Sound like you are asking for some compasion or understanding.

My child has a minor disability and at times becomes ill-behaved. I believe I am a good parent and a good citizen and would apologize to all passengers if some slight issue should arise. Most people have compassion and understanding, and I have rarely gotten dirty looks.

Lets all try to get along and stop the insults. Lower your expectations when traveling, it willl make the trip easier and keep your health. If a passenger curses, I pretend not to hear it. If someone's child cries, I sing a song in my head. If my seat gets kicked, I turn around and ask them to stop and leave it at that. People are not perfect and the pet-peeves are not worth the rise in blood pressure.

and if this sounds unmalicious, blame it on CSX and Amtrak for not clearing the tracks in the NE. 

Hope you feel better soon, Mercedeslove


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> With respect, I think we all need to lighten up a little.All she is asking is the best way to ride the train, for the least amount, and with the comfort of her family & others in mind.
> 
> I think most of us would agree with her on this.
> 
> ...


They should have packed a flask!

(Just kidding) :lol:

Thank you so much sunchaser for your helpful suggestions - I think that's what we'll do if we decide to go the train route. I appreciate your insight and for your empathetic remarks.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

IDon'tFly - our son has a disability as well. I didn't think it was important to mention before b/c it really shouldn't have had any relevance and I didn't want to say it later to throw it in the face of some of the kid-haters cuz I'm bigger than that, but, from one parent to another - I understand the challenges and difficulties in raising a child with even a minor disability.

Our son has very limited verbal skills and gets frustrated easily. He cries because he can't get his point across verbally. We're pretty good at interpreting his needs, but, sometimes we just don't get it right.

Anyway, thanks for your post - it's nice to know there are others out there who have to go through the same things.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm quite unhappy with some of the replies here in this topic. So I want to take a moment to remind everyone why this forum exists. Many years ago, a very young Anthony saw a lack of information on the internet about Amtrak. Amtrak's own website revealed very little about Amtrak. So Anthony created a static website that had pictures and some tips that he'd learned already at his young age about riding Amtrak.

As the Internet evolved and software became more sophisticated, he put up his first forum which made it easy for people to come and ask questions about Amtrak. Questions that they couldn't get answers to elsewhere. That first forum evolved into what we have here today.

This forum has become a "hang out" of sorts for rail fans, kind of a necessity anyhow as it is the railfans who typically have the answers that new riders are seeking, and it makes life far more interesting too. But that doesn't change the fact that one of the primary reasons this forum still exists is so people like Andhemakesthree, can come to ask questions. So I'm quite dismayed to see some of the decidedly negative posts that I see here. Andhemakesthree came here seeking answers and help. While that has been forthcoming, so have some decidedly negative posts. Andhemakesthree is looking for a way to try to minimize the impact of their small child on other, yet has been soundly put down for trying to do that. Andhemakesthree has even been told that they're a bad parent.

Andhemakesthree came here seeking help, which is why this forum exists, and sadly got far more than just the help expected.  If people seeking help keep getting some of the same types of responses that Andhemakesthree got, this forum will eventually fail at doing one of its primary jobs. And perhaps its reason to exist will go away too along with those seeking advice.

We don't have many rules here especially compared to some other forums, something that most seem to like, but being civil towards others is one of our few rules. And I think that we failed at that goal this time around. 

So I urge all to take a deep breath and think a bit about things before posting again.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 11, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > With respect, I think we all need to lighten up a little.All she is asking is the best way to ride the train, for the least amount, and with the comfort of her family & others in mind.
> ...


MMMMM Flask..... FYI you can bring alcohol to be consumed ONLY in your sleeper.....

You're welcome. I can understand your frustration. We didn't start taking the train until last year, but we have talked off & on about bringing the grandkids & face the same issues with where to put them. It would get pretty expensive really quickly. I know they would behave for us, it would be the cost issue. At this time, we have enjoyed the trips w/o having to worry about having them along too. We would of course have to supervise them at all times!


----------



## wayman (Feb 11, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> You can call Amtrak back and see if they will put you on a waiting list for the family bedroom. If any room is canceled, it goes back into the system at the lowest price.


This sounds like a grand idea; doesn't cost anything to be put on the list, and it might come through for you, but if it doesn't you're no worse off.

One small note, if a room is canceled it goes back into the system at whatever price it was originally sold. That could be the lowest price, or it could be the highest price, or anything in between. You might get a super sweet last-minute deal, you might get the opportunity to book the room but at a high price, or (... most likely) there won't be a cancellation so this is all academic.

Regardless, being on the waiting list can't hurt


----------



## ceblack (Feb 11, 2010)

A few more (constructive, I hope) comments:

If you upgrade to one roomette, you should be allowed to have one adult, the lap child, and one other child "legally" in the room. The onboard crew may allow more than that, but if other passengers complain due to noise/bustle (even if it's just the toddler--who has a right to be there--crying) they might rescind that and restrict you to the authorized limit of people in the roomette.

Random thought: You could request a roomette on the lower level (Roomettes 11 thru 14). Since the family rooms are occupied, there might already be some "child-related" noise in the area, or at least people who understand that toddlers simply don't stay quiet 24 hours a day.

When we've travelled in roomettes with a toddler, we just reclined both seats in the roomette to create a sort of "playpen". One parent would hang out in that roomette with the toddler while the other parent and older child were in a second roomette across the hall.

Even 1 parent, 1 child, and 1 toddler in a roomette will be very tight. You can lower the upper berth to create the "unofficial Amtrak play fort" up top, but the space up there is limited and there is no window to look outside. It should work for napping (NOT the toddler... I wouldn't let him on the upper berth at all), watching a DvD player, or chilling out with the iPod, though. One other note of caution, putting down the upper berth also restricts the amount of space below it. I'm short (5'7") and can sit fully upright in the seat below the lowered berth... but just barely.

Sleeping arrangements: The two berths in the roomette are narrow (2'4") and REALLY narrow (2'0"). One parent and the toddler could probably squeeze in the lower berth (How is it that toddlers--and cats--can be so small yet take up SO MUCH real estate on a bed?), but I don't think both daughters would be able to sleep in the upper berth. I might let one sleep in the upper berth at night and then let the one who suffered through the night in coach with daddy get some make-up Z's after breakfast.

Meals: The roomette occupants get meals included. That should be one adult and one child (I'm not sure about the toddler... but maybe he's still on milk/formula/baby food). You shouldn't try to get both adult meals for free if you want to stay within the rules. The roomette occupants should be able to make a dinner reservation for everyone, then use a daughter (or cell phone/text msg?) to relay it to those travelling in "steerage". For breakfast and lunch (usually no reservations) I'd just meet up in the lounge and enter the dining car all together.

Overall, I still recommend saving for a trip when the whole family can be in a sleeper car. It would eliminate the hassle of coordinating between the sleeper/coach crowds, reduce the chances of losing or leaving something behind, and allow for a more relaxing trip (which is one of the biggest pluses of train travel, in my opinion). Again, hope the trip goes well however the accomodations work out.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip guys! I didn't know there was a waiting list. 

and to ceblack because that is one awesomely thoughtful post chock full of awesome tips - THANK YOU!! (I was just thinking this morning of which kid to use for the relay LOL)

Special thanks too to Alan!


----------



## George Harris (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe you should consider the possibility of a regular bedroom as a mid point between roomette and family room. If you can swing it financially, it will give you more floor space. Given the size of the children, Amtrak may be more willing to go along with it. I would try it, but then we had a Gremlin from the time we had one child up until we had five, and even traveled in it with the 5 - youngest a baby.


----------



## Chatter163 (Feb 11, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> I think I need to edit my original post b/c many of you are not realizing that we are not all going to be in the room at the same time as we ride along. They will only upgrade TWO of the FIVE passengers, thereby leaving at least a couple back in coach at any given time.


I think that most of us understand this perfectly. I think that you did not like the answers that you were receiving, because they were not the reassurance and absolution that you sought. The troop movements back and forth are themselves are reason not to want to be across the hall from this. Believe me, we understand and wish you would not attempt such a thing.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

George Harris said:


> Maybe you should consider the possibility of a regular bedroom as a mid point between roomette and family room. If you can swing it financially, it will give you more floor space. Given the size of the children, Amtrak may be more willing to go along with it. I would try it, but then we had a Gremlin from the time we had one child up until we had five, and even traveled in it with the 5 - youngest a baby.


You guys sound like troopers!

We were hoping for something when we got on board - right now a bedroom was showing up as almost a THOUSAND dollars. We're hoping for a miracle on board, or we may decide to avoid the entire thing and fly.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

Chatter163 said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > I think I need to edit my original post b/c many of you are not realizing that we are not all going to be in the room at the same time as we ride along. They will only upgrade TWO of the FIVE passengers, thereby leaving at least a couple back in coach at any given time.
> ...


I never asked for reassurance, however, I did expect tact and respectful conversation.

As I was saying (if you'd read the entire thread) - it would not be any different if we had 2 roomettes or a family room. We are still FIVE people (4 plus a baby) and we'd make the same noise/movement were we rotating in and out of ONE room or rotating in and out of FIVE rooms. We'd be making _MORE_ of a "disturbance" actually if we were all back there in several rooms since we'd all be back there at once, so I guess this goes back to the baby-bashing whereas you don't want to be across the hall from a family. We get it. As another poster said, sing to yourself or picture your happy place if riding with others is so disturbing, it's not worth the raise in blood pressure.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2010)

You said that your child is disabled. I wonder if you qualify for the H-Room? It is on the lower level and is the full width of the car.  It is priced between the cost of a roomette and bedroom. You can not book the H-Room online - you must call!

I would also place your name on the waiting list.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> You said that your child is disabled. I wonder if you qualify for the H-Room? It is on the lower level and is the full width of the car.  It is priced between the cost of a roomette and bedroom. You can not book the H-Room online - you must call!
> I would also place your name on the waiting list.


Yes, but, he's not physically disabled and I would think those rooms are for persons in a wheelchair, right?


----------



## caravanman (Feb 11, 2010)

As a single parent, I am always dismayed when anyone with children asks for Amtrak travel advice on this forum.. they always seem to get masses of negative feedback. The best thing to remember is that most of the regular responders here just don't get out often enough.. I for one hope you can find a way to all get (or sneak, blagg, steal) into a roomette.

I love Amtrak travel, and will be enjoying my next trip this monday.. God protect me from sitting next any of the negative individuals posting here!

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 11, 2010)

caravanman said:


> As a single parent, I am always dismayed when anyone with children asks for Amtrak travel advice on this forum.. they always seem to get masses of negative feedback. The best thing to remember is that most of the regular responders here just don't get out often enough.. I for one hope you can find a way to all get (or sneak, blagg, steal) into a roomette.
> I love Amtrak travel, and will be enjoying my next trip this monday.. God protect me from sitting next any of the negative individuals posting here!
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


As a single parent and now a grandfather, I have travled many times in all types of transportation with my daughter and now grandaughter. Both overwhemingly preferred trains, as obviously I also do! Now that I'm retired and ride trains more often, I am glad to see families traveling together on the trains and passing on the thrill of riding a train to the youngsters! I'll totally agree that a roomette isnt satisfactory for the OP here but also am surprised by some of the snarky and nasty comments posted here! I'll agree with most of the positive and helpful posters, that tried to help and hope it works out for the family! Trying to fly or god forbid ride the dog is 1,000 times worse! The most obnoxious and bothersome people Ive encountered on my train rides were so called adults, not children and parents trying to travel with their families!


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Feb 11, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> What "shenanigans" would that be? Because one parent, a child and a toddler would be in a room together? I never said all 5 would be in at the same time, you just assumed that. And I'm not sure where you get your "Showtime rotisserie" from as we don't shop at Wal-Mart.


An oblique, intended to be humorous, reference to a previous thread in which we took the "let's move into a roomette" ball and ran with it. It began with a microwave oven and evolved into a gas grill, flat panel HDTV with surround sound, swimming pool, patio furniture with umbrella, volleyball court in the back 40. . .you get the picture.

I took your thread title, "5 in a Roomette", to mean what it said. It wasn't clear (to me at least) that there wouldn't be 5 people in the roomette simultaneously, especially with your "they can sleep on the floor" comment.



andhemakesthree said:


> . . .it isn't going to be anything that concerns anyone else. . .
> 
> . . .If all 4 want to try to sleep like sardines - that's up to us to decide. . .


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this. My point is, our behavior _does _impact others, and your above comments didn't seem mindful of your neigbors, that's all. Rotating 5 people, whether they're children _or_ adults into and out of a roomette is sure to cause a stir, plain and simple.

And, in the interest of keeping this forum civil, I'm sorry if I offended you in my earlier response.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Kwit. Especially thanks (and thank God) for Jim & Ed and other parents and people who shared their kindness. Our son loves trains, he's actually obsessed with them and our daughters love trains b/c my father was a trainman for the Sante Fe (back in the day). We have benefitted from his rich tales and as Jim said, looked forward to sharing that experience (as best as we could) with our kids. Honestly, the posts from Jim, Ed, Idon'tFly, & Alan brought tears to my eyes in the face of all the others. Thank you for your genuine kindness & assistance.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is one more thought.

You may want to check two weeks before your trip for the price on the H room.

It is reserved for Disabled passengers up to that point.

If it hasn't been booked, you may be able to get that instead.

I hope things go well for you, & that your son gets to ride the train!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You said that your child is disabled. I wonder if you qualify for the H-Room? It is on the lower level and is the full width of the car.  It is priced between the cost of a roomette and bedroom. You can not book the H-Room online - you must call!
> ...


They were designed for people using wheelchairs, yes. But if you qualify, you can also get it. (My sister is not in a wheelchair, but uses a walker. Her doctor qualified her to use the H-Room.) Also within IIRC 14 days of departure, if it is still available, it is opened for sale to anyone!


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 11, 2010)

5 in a roomette? reminds me of being a student and cramming lots of us into my friends mini :lol:


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> 5 in a roomette? reminds me of being a student and cramming lots of us into my friends mini :lol:


LOL - I picked the title to make sure I got some responses. I sure did! 

Thanks sunchaser and the_traveler for your helpful responses - I didn't know that either!


----------



## Karl (Feb 11, 2010)

Having traveled with my wife and a toddler I can state that pushes the limit for a roomette. Hotbunking... well I dont feel it will be a fun trip for anyone.

My recommendation would be first two roomettes. One as a "quiet" room, the other as a "rumpus room" (with the door closed it should not bother other passengers).

Second would be the family bedroom (everyone together but less personal privacy).

Third would be coach with an attempt to get seating at the car end. As stated before there would be some room for a play area and for the toddler to nap. If you need a "quiet" area to be able to maintain communication ask for a lower level seat. There will be less traffic.

Regardless of what option you choose expect that you will become part of a community of fellow travelers, if you allow yourself to become outgoing and eagerly join that community you will LOVE the train travel


----------



## daveyb99 (Feb 11, 2010)

caravanman said:


> As a single parent, I am always dismayed when anyone with children asks for Amtrak travel advice on this forum.. they always seem to get masses of negative feedback. The best thing to remember is that most of the regular responders here just don't get out often enough.. I for one hope you can find a way to all get (or sneak, blagg, steal) into a roomette.
> I love AMTRAK travel, and will be enjoying my next trip this monday.. God protect me from sitting next any of the negative individuals posting here!
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


uh, the question was how to subvert AMTRAK rules and put "5 in a roomette". I do get out, I do have kids, but I do pay for services what I receive.

Sorry if the answers did not comport to your fluid personality, but the are valid opinions of AMTRAK enthusiasts.

My suggestion: two roomettes. remember, meals are included.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 11, 2010)

daveyb99 said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > As a single parent, I am always dismayed when anyone with children asks for Amtrak travel advice on this forum.. they always seem to get masses of negative feedback. The best thing to remember is that most of the regular responders here just don't get out often enough.. I for one hope you can find a way to all get (or sneak, blagg, steal) into a roomette.
> ...


Davey, that may be the way you took it, but I don't think it was the way he meant it.

As to those who don't like to have children around when you are out and about, you have my pity, but not my sympathy. As someone else said, it is not the disruptive kids I mind so much, presuming that they are not to the stage or condition to know better, but the "adults" of various ages who feel like they are supposed to have their way in every situation or are simply obnoxious due to either basic personality or booze.

Relax, go with the flow of the situation. One of my favorite oveseas memories is trying to stuff 7 teenagers, including two of my own, into a small Ford and noticing three Taiwanese teenagers on a motorscooter about to fall off it laughing at us. And, yes we on occasion did run with three on a motorscooter ourselves.

As to those people so rigid that they can't figure out how people live in other places: Don't go. Stay in you nice little cocoon. You will not only be miserable, but you will make all those around you, both foreign and local, miserable as well with your silly demands.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 12, 2010)

If the kids are under 50 lbs you can send them as checked baggage.

These guys usually ride 10 in a roomette.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 12, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > With respect, I think we all need to lighten up a little.All she is asking is the best way to ride the train, for the least amount, and with the comfort of her family & others in mind.
> ...


They would have but the TSA banned that practice, along with coffee, tea, water or anything that might act as an adult pacifier. 

At least with Amtrak conceivably you could sneak a flask on with no issue


----------



## CNW (Feb 12, 2010)

I certainly agree we all need to be respectful and polite in answering questions and giving opinions. The original poster asked for advice. It seemed they didn't really want to accept it and so it became a question of them defending their position and then of course the comments became "stronger". The comments on this board will be nothing compared to the comments, disapproving looks, problems, and censure this party will experience if they take the trip as planned. They actually got alot of good feedback mixed with some humor and should appreciate the honesty of the responders.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 12, 2010)

daveyb99 said:


> uh, the question was how to subvert AMTRAK rules and put "5 in a roomette". I do get out, I do have kids, but I do pay for services what I receive.
> Sorry if the answers did not comport to your fluid personality, but the are valid opinions of AMTRAK enthusiasts.
> 
> My suggestion: two roomettes. remember, meals are included.





CNW said:


> I certainly agree we all need to be respectful and polite in answering questions and giving opinions. The original poster asked for advice. It seemed they didn't really want to accept it and so it became a question of them defending their position and then of course the comments became "stronger". The comments on this board will be nothing compared to the comments, disapproving looks, problems, and censure this party will experience if they take the trip as planned. They actually got alot of good feedback mixed with some humor and should appreciate the honesty of the responders.


With regard to "strong" comments and subverting rules, since neither of you have read and understood this thread at all, I'm going to break it down Barney-style:

1. We are talking about putting the correct number of people in the roomette with the possibility of an extra child at times & on occasion, rotating an adult or child out as needed.

2. We would only have paid for and therefore expect meals for two people, those that had their tickets "upgraded" to the sleeper.

3. My children are not ill-behaved

4. The title of the thread was intentional - it was to make sure that the thread was not ignored. I guess in that regard, it was successful.

In summary, WE ARE NOT ACTUALLY PUTTING 5 PEOPLE IN A ROOMETTE. Actually, we do not even have a roomette booked as they are currently at the highest bucket, the family room is not available and the bedroom was close to a grand.

People responding "strongly" to assumptions that they made are not the same thing as thoughtful, helpful responses. And those responses came from people who read more than the title of the thread.


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 12, 2010)

I re-read your original post this morning. You mentioned that you have ridden in coach many times. Are you signed up with Amtrak Guest Rewards? If you are, & you have enough points, you could defray some of the costs using points. It would be a two zone award for a bedroom, 30,000 points. You can also buy up to 10,000 points too. If you have 20,000 points, you could at least go part of the way. Just a thought.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Feb 12, 2010)

andhemakesthree said:


> People responding "strongly" to assumptions that they made. . .


Assumptions *you* led them to believe with your "attention-getting" title.

"For they sow the wind, and they shall reap the whirlwind" --Hosea 8:7


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 12, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> andhemakesthree said:
> 
> 
> > People responding "strongly" to assumptions that they made. . .
> ...


Only fools leap without looking (respond without reading) especially when they do it with anger and malice.


----------



## CNW (Feb 12, 2010)

EVERYONE understands what it is you would like to do. I think at first everyone really did try to be helpful and offer suggestions. You are trying to sell this to the wrong group, it is AMTRAK personel that will have to be convinced that it is in the best interests of all concerned. I said in my first post, "try it and let us know how it worked for you". I have offered my last thoughts on this subject and hope it dies from attrition.


----------



## andhemakesthree (Feb 12, 2010)

CNW said:


> EVERYONE understands what it is you would like to do. I think at first everyone really did try to be helpful and offer suggestions. You are trying to sell this to the wrong group, it is AMTRAK personel that will have to be convinced that it is in the best interests of all concerned. I said in my first post, "try it and let us know how it worked for you". * I have offered my last thoughts on this subject *and hope it dies from attrition.


GOOD!

I got all the help I needed well before you posted.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 12, 2010)

You started this topic with a provocative title, got a lot of advice, both pro and con. Don't get all huffy because some people took exception to your plan. As I said before, I sure wouldn't want to be across the aisle from you in either sleeper or coach when you moved people back and forth. I've got nothing against families traveling by the train. The more the better, that's how we'll get the next generation of train travelers. Just be considerate of your fellow travelers. After all, they paid a lot of money for their trip. Just make sure your kids don't run amuck and everybody will have a good trip.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, I think that this topic is done.


----------

